# dmagaves "bottle room"



## dmagave (Feb 16, 2011)

try for two walls.one pic may be too big yet


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2011)

Pic.. []


----------



## dmagave (Feb 16, 2011)

corner


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2011)

That's a very cool pic!
  When you upload pics, click the box to "Embed picture in post"


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 17, 2011)

Very cool ...not so sure I want to sleep under my shelves like that....just saying. Having posturepedic olympics could have an adverse affect....LOL


----------



## dmagave (Feb 17, 2011)

it's the 90 piece 'sun' on the ceiling that's scary.i think i got the 'embed' part now,practicing in the outskirts.


----------



## farmgal (Feb 17, 2011)

Way cool!!! Fantastic piictures! Thanks for sharing! farmgal


----------



## Coca Cola (Jun 17, 2011)

I would have post traumatic stress disorder from sleeping under those loaded shelves every night :/


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice bottle room dmagave, looks like a pleasant place to relax and become "one" with the bottles.




> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> Having posturepedic olympics could have an adverse affect


 
 I once broke a very rare local milk while engaged in such an activity...[]

 []


----------



## ktbi (Jun 18, 2011)

Good job! Do you have them 'glued' to the shelves? I have a lot on shelves and use a hobby paste. It holds tight. Loved your display...Ron


----------



## glass man (Jun 19, 2011)

COOL! Take some close ups so we can see what the bottles are!JAMIE


----------

